# Looking for pond permission?



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Checking to see if anyone knows anyone the gives permission to fish, small farm pond or lake, bank casting only no boatr, catch and release only. 48 year old husband and father of 3, sales rep in cbus live in North Central Ohio. Would be willing to pay for access. Just my hobby looking for different places to fish. Thanks in advance, I know its a long shot but its worth a try. I have ODNR liability release form and bio sheet.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow....no replies....didnt think so


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would suggest trying to hit some of the borrow pits along new 30, west of bucycus. A lot of ponds were created for every overpass. I have permisson for a few near upper sandusky, but that may be too far of a drive for you.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know where they are, didnt know who to ask ? Thx


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Check out the **** hunter club. I have never been there myself but I know they have 3 nice stocked ponds and also a shooting range. I heard a family membership is like 75 dollars. Also ive heard from my cousin they have trout stocked in the ponds.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Much like finding hunting property. Find the nearest house ask if they own it or know who does. You can also buy a plat book from your county clerk of courts. It will tell you who owns what throughout the county

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for info!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Look for apartment complexes,and retention ponds near warehouses also... They usually hold some nice bass and gills..... Im not sure of many near mansfield,but columbus is full of them..


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

thx for info!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tipul3 said:


> wow....no replies....didnt think so


I don't mean to pick on you. But you have made this same post now for several years.
You made one in 2009.
You made one in 2010.
You made one in 2011.
And now you made one in 2012.

I have watched you age through your mid-40s. And now you are a man.
Here is my advice... If you want to fish a pond. Find one. Then get permission from the owner.

Againd, not tryin' to be too tough. But come-on dude... Really? If you want to fish, go fish.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

How 'bout Charles Mill? How 'bout fishin' off of St. Rt. 603? Maybe try those spots.
It's been 30-years. And I don't live in the area. And even I can catch fish in those spots.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

JignPig Guide said:


> I don't mean to pick on you. But you have made this same post now for several years.
> You made one in 2009.
> You made one in 2010.
> You made one in 2011.
> ...


some people prefer others to do the work.....


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

All he is doing is using the forum for the reason it was made. Don't need to be an ahole


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you don't like the thread move on...for the rest thanks for your recommendations..I will probably ask the same question next year.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Boy Howdy...this is a friendly sort of place, eh?


----------

